# using thin set to slope shower floor



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi 
I have a shower coming up that is in a basement on a concrete floor I have to tear the existing shower out because of failure. I cant use a Schluter shower base because the shower is an odd shape and the drain is way off center. I was going to do a dry pack but the ceiling is low and i don't want to raise the floor three more inches.
I was thinking of cutting some screeds out of Azek or some other pvc and sticking them to the floor and us thin set to go from approx. 11/4 inch to a feather edge at the drain. And then using kerdi or red guard over that.
Will thin set work for this or is there a better product for doing a thin bed shower floor.

Thanks.........nicko


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Pictures sure would help.

Thin set will not work.

Tom


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Dry pack mud is what you want to use. If possible use a Schluter Kerdi drain and Kerdi over the floors and walls. There is a lot to getting a dry packed floor right. Better watch a ton of youtube videos before deciding if you want to attempt it. 

Schluter does made an offset foam bottom drain kit.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

You can do a single layer dry pack, probably down to 1", so you're only raising the floor 1", not 3". Waterproof with kerdi over the drypack, and then tile over that.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

FWIW, we have a basement shower with a finished height of only 82" (6'10") from drain plate to ceiling and it works fine. I'm 6'4" and it was odd at first, but I got used to it.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I've never met a shower that I couldn't get a schluter pan to work with

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Peter_C said:


> Dry pack mud is what you want to use. If possible use a Schluter Kerdi drain and Kerdi over the floors and walls. There is a lot to getting a dry packed floor right. Better watch a ton of youtube videos before deciding if you want to attempt it.
> 
> Schluter does made an offset foam bottom drain kit.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ3t2Nfx1pI


Thanks
I have done a few dry pack showers in the past so i know how to do them.
From where the drain is to the farthest wall is about five feet so at 11/4 thickness at the drain i would be approx. 21/2 inches of thickness at the wall. It is a low ceiling and i didn't want to raise the floor that high.
On Nobles,s web site they show a thin bed shower being done and they say to use a "high solids latex modified underlayment". I am not sure what they mean by that.

nicko


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

nickko said:


> Thanks
> I have done a few dry pack showers in the past so i know how to do them.
> From where the drain is to the farthest wall is about five feet so at 11/4 thickness at the drain i would be approx. 21/2 inches of thickness at the wall. It is a low ceiling and i didn't want to raise the floor that high.
> On Nobles,s web site they show a thin bed shower being done and they say to use a *"high solids latex modified underlayment"*. I am not sure what they mean by that.
> ...


https://www.carter-waters.com/patch...oncrete-repair-products/product/0/patch crete



> Patchcrete is a two component polymer modified concrete repair, topping, and underlayment material. The Patchcrete liquid is a high solids content Acrylic Polymer. The Patchcrete Powder #1005 is a portland cement based mix with graded silica and special chemical additives. Polymer modified concrete gives improved bonding, improved chemical resistance, improved water resistance and improved tensile, compressive and flexural strengths.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

What I did was googled your quote: "high solids latex modified underlayment"

Should get you up to speed.\

https://www.google.com/search?q=hig...nt&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Look into the new Schluter thin bases. 

Tom


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> What I did was googled your quote: "high solids latex modified underlayment"
> 
> Should get you up to speed.\
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hig...nt&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Thanks Smalltownguy

I did google it a few days ago and came up with the same thing you did but i didn't look into it much farther because i figured at 45 pounds per bag shipping would be expensive. I think I will call Noble on Monday and ask them what they used in there video for a thin bed shower. They used plastic screeds and screeded the mud across the plastic screeds. I have done about fifteen Schluter showers over the years and this is just a situation where the foam base is not going to work.
I have cut them to fit and i have added dry pack to them to make them work. If i wanted to move the drain i could use a 4x6 Schluter base but these people just got a new sewer line in and pressure tested and i don't want to cut the concrete floor up to move it.

thanks.....nicko


----------

